# M&P Distributors



## ikindred (Jun 18, 2009)

Does anyone have any good ideas where I can buy good M&P base from?  I have checked alot of sites but thought I would see if there are any favorites from the experienced soapers.

Thanks


----------



## cindymeredith (Jun 19, 2009)

My favorite base is the creamy goats milk base from wholesalesuppliesplus.com.  They have lots of different bases to choose from though!


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2009)

I like wholesalesuppliesplus extra clear and white. I have had great succes with them and they are priced reasonably.


----------



## soapandbeauty (Jul 7, 2009)

I started a thread wanting to know what everyone's favorite base was and a few put distruptors in there.

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/forum/vi ... hp?t=11264


----------



## craftydad (Jul 8, 2009)

I've found http://www.SoapersChoice.com (a division of Columbus Foods) to be a good supplier of both clear and white glycerin base.  Their prices are low for 25lbs of base, and shipping is super fast.

Nothing fancy...but the lathering properties of their soap is excellent!

Check them out.


----------



## twilightluver (Jul 13, 2009)

I also use wholesalesuppliesplus.com
I love the Goat Milk base.NOT the creamy.i have fond it to be tooo soft and a weird smell as well as difficulty in unmolding..


----------



## Celena (Jul 14, 2009)

I get my base from Wisteria Lane (soap company NOT Desperate Housewives street! LOL).  I just got some of there Honey base a while back and I LOVE it as much as all the other bases that I have used.  Plus they are very helpful and answered all my questions.

http://www.wisterialane.com/


----------



## simplypuresoycandles (Jul 17, 2009)

I started off and tried a couple places but boiled down to WSP, they are the best in my book, I love there shea butter and extra clear!!!!! The oatmeal base is to die for as well!! I have tried almost all there bases, and nothing has been wrong with any! So good Luck!


----------



## soapbuddy (Jul 21, 2009)

I like the base from BrambleBerry.


----------

